# Male Factor Anyone Else !:*



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Im new to this board and wouldlove to hear from any couples exeriencing the same problems as us. I am 28 with no apparent problems Im ovulating and my hormone levels are normal  Unfortunately having been married only six months we discovered on 24th May 06 that my DH has azoospermia no sperm in the ejaculate. We have had all tests done on him Y chromosome Hormone Cistic Fibrosis etc and all have come back normal. We then decided at this point to go Private at St James Cook Hospital to see Mr Taylor. The wait to see him on the NHS was April 07 and we just wanted the ball rolling.

Mr Taylor suggested a PESA under local so my poor DH was wide awake yesterday when we had the proceedure. Unfortunately they found no Sperm yesterday at PESA so we now await a TESA Feb 07 again private £1600 (testicular biopsy under general anathestic) to try and obtain Sperm for ISCI IVF.

We are now really worried that he may not be producing Sperm at all. We wondered if anyone else had had a failed PESA and sucessful TESA. We have decided that we will go down the Donar route if DH has no sperm in Feb. Can anyone offer any stories to assist. Just to top it all off my Brother in Law DH brother has the exact same problem !!! 2 in one family with all normal tests ??


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bracksfarm,

Welcome to Fertility Friends - I'm sure you'll find it a godsend as I don't know how I would have got through the last two years without it.

Following a Biopsy (PESA I think) we also discovered that my DH had no sperm and we don't know whether this has always been the case or not    We don't know whether, following further investigations, they would have found any sperm on subsequent attempts but were advised that the chances of us conceiving our biological child were slim to none and were steered towards the use of donor sperm.  DH was born with an undescended testicle which wasn't operated on until he was 6 years old so this may be the reason but it doesn't explain why there was no sperm in the other testicle.  Anyway, to cut a long story short - after many tears and soul searching we went down the donor route and I'm thrilled to say that we're now expecting our precious bundle in February.  

When I was new to this site I dipped in and out of the 'male factor' thread and the 'anyone using donor sperm' thread and it gave me a great insight into our options and helped me come to terms with the options available to us.

I really feel for you right now as we had only been married a year (and together 15 years   ) when we also got our bombshell.  Take each day as it comes and I promise you, you will get through it.

Wishing you loads of love and luck on your journey and keeping everything crossed for you both for the TESA in February.  

Anne xxx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi there Thanks so much for your response Im crying   as Im reading it! Congrats to you on your lovely baby I love the scan its Fab you can see so much detail your truely blessed  

Can I just ask you where you had your DI and was it on the NHS or Private Im feeling really desperate now as Im sure in Feb the news will be that we have to go down the donar route. My dh is so supportive and would be more than happy to go ahead with donar as it will give me the real experience of pregnancy just as you are experiencing now  However Im reading that DI is not an easy route and that for some this just does not happen.

Can you offer an advice with regards to DI proceedure Do you have any knowledge of Dr Murdoch at the Life Centre Newcastle or Mr Taylor at James Cook

Love to you and your Prescious Baby !


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Hun, Welcome to FF  I'm sorry to hear they didn't find any sperm yesterday 

Why not pop over to the Male Factors board and join in on some of the topics there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

There is threads on Azoospermia etc I'm sure the girls over there will answer any questions you have 

Are you in the North East (Saw you mentioned James cook & NCFL  )

Hopefully see you over there soon,
Nicky x x x


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Again,

Thank you so much for your congratulations - I never thought we would get to this point.

OMG I didn't make the connection with the James Cook and the North East.  My treatment was NHS and was at the Centre for Life and can honestly say that they are truly wonderful there - of course I am biased but I've been very impressed with the way we've been treated at every stage.  The worst thing about being NHS is the wait in between appointments but to be honest I think waiting is just part of the process.  We were offered 3 non medicated DIUI's and three medicated DIUI's with the option of then moving onto DIVF.  

Yes there are no guarantees that tx works but then again there are no guarantees in life (as we're finding out!)  Have you been offered NHS treatment?  It sounds like you probably would be.  If so, then the Centre for Life seem to be one of the few clinics with donors available.

Anne xxx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Nicky and Anne thanks for your respones. Yes to you Nicky we live in Bishop Auckland and we too have looked at the Cromwell in Darlington but in the end decided to go with James Cook. Thanks for inf re the link to male factor I will look at this now. :-

Ive had such a bad day today   just feel like Im going to be an old lady in a nursing home somewhere with no family. I always cheer other up in my world all there problems and no one seems to understand mine. The one thing we have learnt since finding out in may 06 is just how isolated you feel. Im so pleased Ive stumbled across this site everyone seems so lovely its cheered me up no end today !!!

Take care Ladies and lots of luck with it all !!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi bracksfarm and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of your hubbys problems and the uncomfortable prodcedures he has endured.

I cant really help with the tests but the girls have given u loads of information already.

I wish u all the luck

Kate xx​


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi thanks Kate everyone is sooo friendly its a lovely site !


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Bracksfarm, I'm in Aycliffe 

We have a North Eastie thread in meeting places and usually meet up once a month (we are meeting in Aycliffe this Saturday  ) You don't have to come to the meet ups but feel free to post on the thread and chat to other ladies in the area, I think there is a few going to James cook just now too  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76743.0

Sorry to hear you've had a bad day  Unfortunatly it's all a part of this horrible rollercoaster we've somehow managed to jump on  Hope you're feeling brighter soon Hun 

Nicky x x x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Backsfarm
Welcome to FF and sorry you have been having such a rough time, as you can tell already from your responses there is plenty of support on here and there are always people to cheer you up no matter what time of day or night and although its great to hear from people who are experiencing the exact same thing (which you have) what also stops us all from feeling isolated (which I do very often in the outside world) is that IF no matter what the reason makes you feel different and not special whilst on this site we make sure that we make each other feel special - if that makes sense.  for example            I have just come in from a haveone or two on a toddler night out (I am very luck to have a DS who will be 5 in Feb but it does not stop me wanting what I see everyone else have - another one or two children )- that was until I came on here and realised its not the norm.
sorry I am probably not making sense now I just wanted to say you are not alone and we are all here for you/each other.
Although its hard to come to terms with now probably due to my age the only chance of me having another one is by donor egg - its a huge decision and  I think it needs a lot of thought and time (as someone else said on here sometimes its the waiting that helps you come to terms with it all) but all the help advice and support you need is on here and like most of us you stumbled on here (as I did a month ago ) and you will realise you have found a lifeline.
Take care and good luck 
Susie


----------



## Tart (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Bracksfarm and a HUGE welcome to FF - trust me, once you start on this site you'll become hooked!  

Just thought I'd post to let you know of our situation - it sounds exactly the same as yours and might give you a bit of hope.

My DP was diagnosed as azoospermic years ago.  He presumed that that was that and didn't look into it any further until recently.  Like your DP, all his blood tests, scans and initial examinations came back normal - this all pointed (so we were told) to the problem being an obstruction.

My DP underwent Surgical Sperm Retrieval under GA on 30th November at ARGC in London. Firstly, they performed PESA but found nothing in the epididymis (probably haven't spelt that right!).  They then moved onto TESE (all done as part of the same procedure) and found sperm!  Two "batches" were obtained from the left and one from the right, with the quality of the sperm in the left being better.  We are due to begin ICSI in January.

Obviously, I'm no expert but it sounds like your DP could have the same thing - an obstruction somewhere.  

If you would like any more info, please feel free to send me a personal message.

In the meantime, sending you loads of         for February - hope the time doesn't pass too slowly - I know the waiting around has been the hardest part for me!

Tart
-xx-


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bracksfarm,

Just want to reiterate what Tart (great name   )  has said.  There are two types of azoospermia - obstructive and non-obstructive.  They thought my DH's azoo was clearly non-obstructive due to hormone levels which is why they didn't recommend further investigations but there are lots of men out there who have obstructive azoo and they then go on to retrieve sperm.  Sorry if my previous post sounded a bit too donor led but it was the only path open to us so it's something I know more about.  It's never over till it's over!

I totally understand your feelings of isolation and am so sorry you've had a bad day.  It's not easy but you WILL get through this, just take it step my step.

Anne x


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Thanks Anne Im back at work today and feel so much better when Im back dealing with other peoples problems all day it takes the ache out of your own.

we have decided that we want to go down the donor route if tesa fails so your right hun ! its not over till its over and as long as I can try to have a baby I will its the most imortant thing to me and has always been !!!

Take Care Love your babe scan !!!!

Hi Tart Great name by the way lol  Thanks very much for your really valuble advice its soo nice to feel that there are other couples out there experiencing the same as us. I know your further down the line but it gives me great hope to hear your words . So a big  Thanks to you !!!!!

If we can have a Chat at sometime in the private room I would find this invaluable Cheers Hun !!!!!

Em xxx

Thanks to all the others who have cheered me up on this site United We Stand in our Journey to Motherhood !!!!!!!


----------



## Tart (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Bracksfarm

I've sent you a PM..............  

Tart
-xx-


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Bracksfarm 

Sorry I havent welcomed you earlier   you have probably found by now that you will get lots of support on here as everyone is so helpful and friendly 


I cant give you much advice as you  will see from my ticker I have my 1st appt soon 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck       

Linda xx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi thanks ladies for all your words of advice and support. Ive just found this site this week and I love it its Fab  maybe it will keep me going until the 7th Feb when DH has his TESA !!!!

Em xxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Bracksfarm  

Welcome to FF.  Sorry I cannot offer you any words of wisdom as my circumstances are different.  Looks as though you've had some useful replies already    Everyone on this site is so friendly and very supportive and at least you are now able to share your thoughts and feelings with others who understand.

Take care and good luck with DH's TESA   

Debbie xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Bracksfarm
Firstly may I just say 
WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I am so sorry you have been through the mill so heres a cuddle  (hope it helps)! 
I am sure now you have found us, that like me you will never leave, the ladies and gents on here are full of support and information and are always at hand to offer a kind words of encouragment just when you need it.
Here are some links just to get you started! 
MALE FACTOR
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0
ABBREVIATIONS AND WORDING
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120
INBETWEEN TREAMTENT BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0
COMPLIMENTARY THEREPIES BOARD (SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT)  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
OUR FAB CHATROOM 
*******************************************************
I hope these help you find your way around, I am sorry I cant advise you on your situation however we are all here whenever you just need 'a chat', just shout and I will try my best to help you.
Love and Christmas Wishes
XX MrsHope XX
​


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi thanks hun for all that really useful information.  Well done on the marriage ive been married 13months  

Emma xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Emma

hope you're finding your way around the site now (we chatted the other day!). I'm still finding my feet. Hope you're well.

Kay xxx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Kay      im good thanks loving the site ! Hope Spains great !!!

Take Care hopefully Sprak soon
Em x


----------

